# Recordar é Viver!



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jul 2007 às 12:48)

Boas noticias do Antigamente!

[SAPO]awPLKPOoEzHD7c5Gsz6f[/SAPO]

[SAPO]BKL8vh43IApwZ1tENQ8Y[/SAPO]


----------



## Fil (1 Jul 2007 às 22:10)

Isso foi o nevão de 15 de janeiro de 2006, também não foi assim a tanto tempo!  Parece que foi há mais tempo devido a este último e decepcionante inverno, mas para o próximo tudo voltará ao normal com os típicos nevões a cotas médias no norte e centro e quem sabe em locais insuspeitos como aconteceu nos 2 últimos invernos.


----------



## Brigantia (1 Jul 2007 às 22:10)

Aqui ficam mais alguns vídeos para recordar...

[SAPO]LtvBNbzdGT8ZIQMh1zhc[/SAPO]
15/01/06

[SAPO]U3JynWMMvwNsZVfadKrP[/SAPO]
26/11/05

[SAPO]nv1fBoKyfSGgwejSHFVN[/SAPO]
29/01/06

[SAPO]8Jik4upp3btBzHizVknF[/SAPO]
25/02/06 

[SAPO]WDn9SdflzeLgvwHzfsNT[/SAPO]
29/01/06 

[SAPO]LbwPKY9VKsmyZ87HQjH6[/SAPO]
21/01/07 


[SAPO]aOIcwCwcgZql5W4zKfWt[/SAPO]
28/01/06 

[SAPO]SD3Nz7czLiRzZsOjGWCN[/SAPO]
23/12/04


----------



## Brigantia (7 Jul 2007 às 22:58)

Aqui fica mais um vídeo para mais tarde recordar elaborado por Vitor Santos e José Martins. 
A grande beleza de Montesinho.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx_LkubYBB0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fil (7 Jul 2007 às 23:28)

O que seria de nós sem a nossa querida protecção civil... "As temperaturas vão descer por isso a proteccão civil recomenda o uso de vestuário quente..."  

Muito bom o último video


----------

